# Bulls Tokee Ultra Lite 2021,  Carbon-Kidsbikes 16-26"



## joglo (7. September 2020)

Hier im Forum zufällig unten als Newsartikel entdeckt:








						Bulls-Neuheiten 2021: Neues Copperhead FSX, Kinderbikes aus Carbon und mehr! - MTB-News.de
					

Neues Copperhead FSX-All Mountain, ein Wild Edge Trail und Tokee Ultra Lite Kinderbikes aus Carbon: Die Bulls-Neuheiten 2021!




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Bitte zum Ende scrollen falls der direkte Sprung/Link nicht funktioniert.

Bulls, ne Marke die ich normalerweise nicht am Radar habe, hat interessante Bikes für die Kleinen gebastelt.

16er und 20er finde ich persönlich etwas zuviel des guten und zu teuer bzw. schwer. (auch schleift der lange Käfig des Schaltwerks beim 20ziger fast am Boden).
Das 24ziger und vorallem 26ziger sind aber cool geworden. Es sind zwar nicht die edelsten Komponenten verbaut aber wenn die Preisangaben stimmen viel Bike fürs Geld.








						Bulls Tokee Ultra Lite 26 (6 von 8)
					

Foto: Bulls Tokee Ultra Lite 26 (6 von 8) - Bulls Neuheiten 2021




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




Vielleicht eine willkommene weitere Alternative zu den hier bekannten Marken?
Zumindest für andere hier auch interessant. @chris5000 Hast Du da schon Infos für den Kinderradfinder?
Und ne Diskussion dazu ist doch hier im Forum am besten aufgehoben...


----------



## mjt-bike (7. September 2020)

699€ für das 16" und 6,3kg... Kubikes, Woom etc. kriegen das zum halben Preis hin, mit einer 5 vor dem Komma und ohne Carbon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (7. September 2020)

ja, sehe ich auch so,
bei den größeren Modellen siehts aber anders aus.

Das  Tokee Ultra Lite 26 kostet laut Bericht 999€ UVP, hat ne Rock Shox Judy Gold RL mit 80 mm, 29T Kurbel und hinten Deore mit 11-51T Kassette (eine sehr ordentliche Bandbreite also), Rocket Ron Reifen und Tektro Disk, und soll 10,3Kg schwer sein. Das Tretlager ist übrigens 50mm abgesenkt, auch von der Geometrie also ein modernes Kinderbike (mit 29er Effekt).

Das kann sich sehr gut sehen lassen. Kubikes, Woom und VPace sind mit Disk, Federgabel und großer Kassette z.T. deutlich teuerer (bzw. bei einem vergleichbaren Preis offensichtlich schlechter ausgestattet) und auch nicht groß leichter (bzw. schwerer). Natürlich auch hochwertiger, aber für viele könnte so ein Bulls ausreichen.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (7. September 2020)

Die Kerzen-Sattelstütze mit Kloben sticht mir da sofort ins Auge, habe ich etwas verpasst, oder gibts da mittlerweile auch etwas in leicht?

Ansonsten finde ich das 26 Zoll schon sehr interessant.


----------



## Ivenl (7. September 2020)

20' sieht auch schon ordentlich aus und das Gewicht ist total ok für nen disc LRS


----------

